# It is Over we are Done



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Today is a really sad day. 

California's legislature and governor adopted laws that will ban the sale of so called ARs, require a license for ammo and end private sales / mail order of ammo across the state. This is not a surprise for a democratic controlled legislature and governor. The people, the gun owners actually, lit a fire and availed themselves of the political process. A state with 8,000,000 gun owners, 18,000,000 registered voters just needed 365,000 signatures to hold off the laws and require a vote of the people. They got less than 120,000. 

We are lost. Now these laws will become approved, and available to your states for adoption. So sad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Today is a really sad day.
> 
> California's legislature and governor adopted laws that will ban the sale of so called ARs, require a license for ammo and end private sales / mail order of ammo across the state. This is not a surprise for a democratic controlled legislature and governor. The people, the gun owners actually, lit a fire and availed themselves of the political process. A state with 8,000,000 gun owners, 18,000,000 registered voters just needed 365,000 signatures to hold off the laws and require a vote of the people. They got less than 120,000.
> 
> We are lost. Now these laws will become approved, and available to your states for adoption. So sad.


Got a ink to the news?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

This is what I found in the news on this story.
&apos;Veto Gunmageddon&apos; group fails to qualify ballot measures to repeal new gun control laws - LA Times


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm finding nothing definitive of a new gun law. Maybe I don't know what is the right direction.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'm finding nothing definitive of a new gun law. Maybe I don't know what is the right direction.


This might help.

Gov. Jerry Brown signs bulk of sweeping gun-control package into law, vetoes five bills - LA Times


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> This might help.
> 
> Gov. Jerry Brown signs bulk of sweeping gun-control package into law, vetoes five bills - LA Times


I am not believing this crap.

Some of the most ardent gun people I have ever known were the people I knew in California back in the 80s. How did this crap happen, and what are the good people of California going to do?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Well it looks like they didn't get enough signatures.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Move to Ireland.

In all seriousness we bought property in Ireland in 2002. I'll address the gun laws their another day. Californias headed down a rabbit hole, and I hate to say this but the NRA and other national groups deserve an ounce of blame. Gavin Newsome got $10,000,000 from Bloomberg to put an anti gun measure on the ballot and GOA and the NRA gave thumbs up and no support to the CA initiatives that used nothing but volunteers to get 120k signature on six legal ballot forms in 8 weeks total time. A little actual help from the NRA/GOA would have been great. Now CA has its own organizations. I damn them to hell right now.

The CA gun rights groups do nothing but raise money and pay lawyers to fight these laws in court. They fear politics. They won't engage in battles like the one we just lost. Damn them. I want to cut those damn lawyers off all I can at this moment.



Denton said:


> I am not believing this crap.
> 
> Some of the most ardent gun people I have ever known were the people I knew in California back in the 80s. How did this crap happen, and what are the good people of California going to do?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The article is from back in July. Haven't heard much stink about it of late. Where's kevinincali when you need him?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> The article is from back in July. Haven't heard much stink about it of late.


The first link I provided was from yesterday, the 27th.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I am not believing this crap.
> 
> Some of the most ardent gun people I have ever known were the people I knew in California back in the 80s. How did this crap happen, and what are the good people of California going to do?


I went to a street fair not long ago and sat at a table under a pop-up tent for about ten minutes signing 12-15 pages of petitions to let the people vote. I noticed every time I walked past that booth it was full of people signing those forms.
I did my part. I think Stowlin is right, all is lost here in CA. Which I hope is a HUGE warning to the rest of you because what happens in CA and NY usually starts creeping into the rest of the country. I'm sure some of you are thinking "Not in MY state". Well I have some news for you. Many of us in CA use to say that too.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Cricket said:


> The first link I provided was from yesterday, the 27th.


My bad, you are correct. Some people you just cain't reach, they wants it, they get it. "cool hand luke". I'm sure I butchered the quote.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The laws were signed by Gov Brown late in June. He waited on them some. He had vetoed similar measures so there was hope. Then he squashed the second with six acts and he did veto a couple. The choice of date though gave organizers 8 weeks to get 365,000 petition signatures validated. 

The NRA said it wasn't for them,
GOA I've never read a comment,
California Rifle and Pistol Association got lambasted by proponents and started including notices in mailers. NRA then endorsed but made zero contributions. 
We had retailers like luckygunner, buds, sgammo putting it in weekly emails and on their sites but NOTHING from other organizations. The operators is the states one so called pro gun website, calguns, wouldn't even email their so called 250k members. Worthless POS all.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for this, I'll remember to NOT to order from calguns.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It would appear almost criminal that Second Amendment folks would not have fought harder.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The sad part and what people should take note of is the number that stood up. Only 120K out of 8M actually did something about it. Out of that few will any actually go to arms for their believes. Our country has become a bunch of cowards. 

Is 3% even possible?? It will be more like .3% and they won't have a chance. It's over, deal with it. Ca is just the start in another decade it will smother the rest of the country.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The draconian gun laws are reprehensible. But the last line of the article referenced by Cricket jumps out at me.

"Brown acted on the gun bills just before he left on a European vacation expected to last a few weeks."

This bothers me. A guy like him is always working. He isn't going "on vacation". Who does his loyalty really belong to? The people of California?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

No NRA I can't donate now,
No CAL Rifle and Pistol I can't donate any more,
No Gun Owners of America I can't donate to you,
---------I just used your donation---------
Products on order: 
2 x	325 round brick - 22 LR Federal AutoMatch Bulk Pack 40 grain Lead 1200 FPS Ammo AM22 - limit 3 - $49.90 ($24.95 each) 
SKU: AM22 -brick

1 x	1000 round case - 223 Rem 55 Grain FMJ Brass Case Non-magnetic WOLF GOLD AR-15 Ammunition - $309.50 
SKU: WG-223

1 x	1000 round case - 9mm Luger Sellier Bellot 115 grain FMJ Brass Case ammo - $199.00 
SKU: SBA919115fmj-1000

1 x	500 round case - 7.62x51 M80 FMJ BT 145 Grain Ammo by Prvi Partizan - PP768B - $259.50 
SKU: PP768B - case


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Today is a really sad day.
> 
> California's legislature and governor adopted laws that will ban the sale of so called ARs, require a license for ammo and end private sales / mail order of ammo across the state. This is not a surprise for a democratic controlled legislature and governor. The people, the gun owners actually, lit a fire and availed themselves of the political process. A state with 8,000,000 gun owners, 18,000,000 registered voters just needed 365,000 signatures to hold off the laws and require a vote of the people. They got less than 120,000.
> 
> We are lost. Now these laws will become approved, and available to your states for adoption. So sad.


My state will be next. Whatever they do down south (Or nearly) we seem to follow.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Triage.... cut the people's republic loose and move...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm sorry this happened to California. I hope this does not happen in my state. But for all those who want to take my guns away, you can pry it from my cold dead hands.....

Disclaimer:

be very careful when prying the guns from my cold dead hands, the barrel is going to be very hot and likely to cause 2nd and 3rd degree burns. Take weapons at your own risk.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Before we give up on the organizations, it might be beneficial to allow the people to attempt to block it and then sue over the constitutionality after the people do not rise up en mass.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

This kid does a pretty good job of staying on top of the updates.


















1skrewsloose said:


> The article is from back in July. Haven't heard much stink about it of late. Where's kevinincali when you need him?


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I signed the petitions a couple of weeks ago. They were at my lgs. This is one of the driving factors on why I want to move out of this damn state.


----------

